# looking for a frilled neck lizard in Melbourne



## jaxter (Jul 29, 2010)

*Hello Everyone.*

*After some information reguarding a frilled neck lizard. Does anyone sell frilled neck lizards in melbourne? or anyone know where to get one from? *


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jul 29, 2010)

Start at the Melbourne Zoo. They can give you some information regarding frillies. Personally, I couldn't - wouldn't - keep one. They tend to sulk. Good luck though.


----------



## jazdan (Jul 29, 2010)

rob porter at livefoods in qld has 3 for sale and he frieghts


----------



## herptrader (Jul 29, 2010)

There is a good frilly care sheet on the Herp Shop web site. They do come up on the trader from time to time.


----------



## karasha (Jul 29, 2010)

James Haberfield usually sells them check out the australian herpetological classifieds.


----------



## wizz (Jul 29, 2010)

robs are great i have some from him and very happy with them


----------



## jaxter (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 
I did go to the herptrader and their is none for sale at the moment. 
So you would not reccomend a frilled neck lizard as they sulk? but are they friendley as i wanted to train it?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 30, 2010)

train it to do what, jax? :S


----------



## jaxter (Jul 30, 2010)

train it to be friendly, i don't want some biting lizard, as my small gibbsland water dragon bites already. must be a male thing. As the female is fine, and never bites.


----------



## andyscott (Aug 4, 2010)

Ive been keeping them for years now.

The main reason they sulk is that the dont like change, Once they are old enough to sex, set them up in their adult/permanent enclosure, dont change things around once they are settled and you will never have a problem.

With all honesty, in my opinion, the sulking thing is an old argument, its dates back to wild caught animals.
Multi gen captive bred animals seem to sulk a lot less (if at all).

Also, all mine get tong fed ( woodies and pinkies) and hand fed fruit (banana apple pear ect). This gets them used to interacting with you and they do tame up very well. In saying that, like all reptiles they can have bad days, and get moodie every now and then, when this happens leave them be for the day.
The next day give them a feed (by tongs) and they seem to chirp up again.

In my opinion, they are one of the best lizards you can keep.
They are an Australian icon and Ive had nothing but joy keeping mine.


----------

